# Promo adhérent sur l'iMac Superdrive à la FNAC



## Nathalex (29 Mai 2002)

300 euros de ristourne pour les adhérents.
En plus, ils continuent d'afficher un tarif officiel de 2630 euros alors que l'Apple Store intègre la hausse des tarifs à 2750... 

2330 euros, ça finit par devenir très intéressant quand même

[29 mai 2002 : message édité par Nathalex]


----------



## salamèche (29 Mai 2002)

Sur la Fnac lis mon post dans réagissez.


----------



## FredParis (30 Mai 2002)

sauf  erreur, c'est pas le superdrive, mais le combo qui est en promo pour les adhérents fnac.

Pour info, quand j'ai acheté mon imac G4 combo à la fnac, ça tombait juste au moment où apple augmentait ses prix. Je me suis renseigné, et le vendeur de la fnac m'a dit "oui, on est au courant qu'apple augmente ses prix, mais nous nous ne le repercuterons pas, ce n'est pas notre politique";

merci la fnac !!!


----------



## Nathalex (30 Mai 2002)

Honte à moi, je me suis lamentablement planté. C'est les 2630 euros de départ qui m'ont induit en erreur.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'agit en fait du Combo + Office v.X

Je vais désormais apprendre à lire...

Les modérateurs me feraient une belle faveur en supprimant ce sujet


----------

